# Any idea if Mountain Laurel is OK to use or Toxic/a Problem?



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

Here in CT the Mountain Laurel is the state flower. These things die or get cut down sometimes, and some pieces I've collected would make nice driftwood. It seems to be very resistant to rot like Juniper (Cedar). I'm wondering if it leaches toxins or has other problems? - It seems it would take years to truly dry out or waterlog and not require weighing/tying down....


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not familiar with your type lausel but have used lots of wood in tanks. Enough to know what might give me problems. The floating is not that big to me as I have lots of limestone handy. But if the wood is not dried for a long time, I find tannins are almost guaranteed to color your water. Your decision whether this is a problem or not. Most don't like the color and search for ways to remove it. I find the only way I can stand is to just not add anything even remotely green. A second question might be what type water you have. Wood does not bother water that is alkaline with lots of buffering (high GH/KH) but can radically effect water that is low in buffering. you might want to factor that in before collecting the wood. Any place around like parks, cemetaries, etc. where they may have cut some and stacked it for years? I find those a good spot to pick juniper in this area but it has to be out in the weather for many, many years as the wood does have lots of natural oils.


----------



## darkone82 (Sep 6, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalmia_latifolia

hope this link helps, looks like mountain laurel does have a fairly potent toxin that is known to kill some animals


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

darkone82 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalmia_latifolia
> 
> hope this link helps, looks like mountain laurel does have a fairly potent toxin that is known to kill some animals


interesting - although that doesn't help much as plants concentrate toxins in different areas (don't eat rhubarb leaves BTW). I'll have to look up those specific toxins with regards to fish.

Tannins discoloring the water doesn't bother me in the least - I'm a South American Fan!


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Tricky to find out what toxins may be bad for us but not fish and what we love poisons other animals. Like CHOCOLATE!!!!


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

PfunMo said:


> Tricky to find out what toxins may be bad for us but not fish and what we love poisons other animals. Like CHOCOLATE!!!!


yeah, we have sophisticated livers alright. Most alkaloids and other compounds made by plants are specifically to deter herbivores. We can thank bugs for morphine, caffeine, chocolate, and a host of other stuff.


----------

